# Looking to buy a Diesel Pusher



## jajones (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I have many questions but, over the last few days I have been reading alot of the forum old post which was very helpful.

(1)  I have just sold a 30ft RV that I had for seven years and ready to upgrade to a Diesel Pusher.  My question is when traveling down the road what would be a good size engine/horse power for a 40 - 43ft M/H.

(2)  Worried about not have enough heat in the M/H from front to rear balance while park for a couple days at a time.  Always heard the front driver area is much colder then the rest of the M/H.

(3)  Looking for great resort to visit like to research them ahead of time.

(4)  Do these M/H handle well on the open road exspecially when bigger trucks are passing you.

(5)  What would be a good size fuel tank?


Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## slemnah (Apr 6, 2011)

RE: Looking to buy a Diesel Pusher

Wow, you ask some good questions. Having just purchased a 40ft Holiday Rambler Imperial I can give you some advice. My coach is a 1997 with a 325hp Cummins and a Banks Turbo kit which should give me around 385hp and pretty good torque. I pull a 4200lb Ford Edge and can cruise at 65-70 mph all day long. Going up hills and mountains slow me down but I can still pass most trucks. Haven't had it long enough to figure out fuel mileage but figure around 7-8 mpg. 

You will really need to be aware of the length of the motorhome. 40-45 ft is a long ways back and it takes some preparation to know how much room you take as well as what it takes to turn. Remember the back end swings way out depending on the amount of overhang. You must also always be thinking about how you can get out of whatever spot you got into. I am always calculating my turn radius and making sure that I can get in and out of spaces with a minimum amount of fuss. 

It does get colder in the front of the motorhome but I found that by adjusting the heat registers solves that problem. If you are looking for a very expensive motorhome consider one with radiant heat. 

Depending on where you live, the West coast has a lot of great RV parks. We were just at Pismo beach Coach Village on the CA coast.


----------



## slemnah (Apr 6, 2011)

RE: Looking to buy a Diesel Pusher

As for handling, you must always be aware of the wind conditions as well as other vehicles. Remember you ae driving a 40-45ft sail. Big trucks will push you away and then suck you towards them as you pass. Get used to checking your mirrors every 10 seconds or so. Also, air brakes will feel completely different than hydraulic brakes so get used to them before getting out on the open road. Learn how they work and the maintenance that is required. 

My motorhome has a 100 gal tank although only about 85 gal are usable. 

Good luck to you. Take a driving course if you have one near you. I have a CDL and used to drive a tractor trailer so I use all of the skills I learned from that experience. Just be careful, your coach will weigh around 15 tons or so, that is a lot of weight rolling down the road.


----------



## jajones (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Looking to buy a Diesel Pusher

Thanks slemnah for all your GREAT advise.  I personally drove a 60 pack bus and went to IVCC for CDL and just sold my 30 ft RV with all that said I'm still looking to be very careful with a bigger load like a 40 - 45 pusher.  I'm wondering also should I buy new or used?  most of the times I always buy new.  You talk about the hanling of the M/H, I'm thinking M/H comes with sway-bars or something to prevent the M/H from swifting much.  thanks for address the heating concern and never thought about the parking, camp ground lots size basicly the space that is needed.

Slemnah once again thanks for reaching out with positive info.  I guest everybody else thought I was looking to buy there M/H wondering why not many response.  Thanks


----------



## vanole (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Looking to buy a Diesel Pusher

jajones,

I think thre is a glut of used M/H's on the market and you could/should be able to swing a good deal.

Concerningyour initial post semi trucks have never been much of an issue with me.  My prior M/H 38' Diplomat or present 43' Dynasty tag.  Never feel them when they go by.  Tour buses are arnother story.  Always get venturi effect from them.  Car carriers are another one they don't move me when they pass but sure do rattle and roll whey they pass.

Former M/H had an ISC 315 and that pushed me down the road fine and climbed good.  Present M/H has an ISM 525 and quite frankly I think that engine is too large.  Most Dynasty's have the ISL 400 and the owners love the engine.  I ended up witht the ISM because that M/H had the floorplan we wanted and it was the only one on the lot.  Get as much torque as you can, don't worry wheter its a Cummins or CAT both are great engines.

Yes the front of the M/H is cooler in the winter and hotter in the summer.  Both I think are contributed by the huge windshields and cold by the stairwell by the door.  I've fashioned a cardboard cover for the stairwell.  Have to remember that the step cover will not work when parked no air.

If you get a tag axle get a liftable tag so as not to scuff tires.

Jeff

GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## Mljrdn (May 8, 2011)

Re: Looking to buy a Diesel Pusher

We just bought a 2001 holiday rambler 40 ft.  Haven't brought it home from the dealer yet....maybe tomorrow.    We are trying to sale our 1993 Southwind diesel p.  Thanks for the thread because we have questions too.   Never had slides before or air suspension, so will have to figure that out.


----------

